# Cheap Flights withing Australia



## Jill and Stacey (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Guys

My best friend and I are looking to travel from Perth to Cairns, and Cairns to Sydney, then Sydney to the Gold Coast. Any advice on cheap flights and where to find them?

Stacey and Jill


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You could register with the likes of VirginBlue, Qantas/Jetstar and Tigerairways and you'll get emails on specials etc., Tiger being the lowest priced of the budget brigade but doing only Sydney to GC of those flights you intend.

Cheap Flights & Airfares - Compare Domestic and International Airlines - Webjet.com.au scans all airlines but do not expect anything too cheap if you book too close to intended flying dates, and Perth to Cairns is not really a route that gets many specials.

Virgin also have what they call their lunchtime specials, between Noon and 1PM each day you can log on and see what they are offering.


----------



## Jill and Stacey (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Wanderer! 

We have started looking on Virgin...they have some pretty good deals right now


----------

